# New study material from the NCEES



## maximus808 (Nov 1, 2010)

Guys, check out the NCEES website. They posted new study material. They have separate books for each discipline, 40 morning questions and 40 afternoon questions. Wow, I wish I had these materials for the October Exam. Anyone taking the April Exam should highly consider buying all books to get a good feel for what to expect on the exam.


----------



## adh (Nov 1, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Guys, check out the NCEES website. They posted new study material. They have separate books for each discipline, 40 morning questions and 40 afternoon questions. Wow, I wish I had these materials for the October Exam. Anyone taking the April Exam should highly consider buying all books to get a good feel for what to expect on the exam.



Wonder if its the same questions from the 2008 book split into three separate books. It says on the website that the AM portions of each book are exactly the same...


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 2, 2010)

Link?


----------



## adh (Nov 3, 2010)

ptatohed said:


> Link?



http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials.php?exam=PE


----------



## Porta John (Nov 3, 2010)

personally, I liked having each dicipline in the afternoon section of the 2008 NCEES book. I worked both the morning and afternoon questions for all civil diciplines and I think that helped out for the AM civil.

On the other hand, it would have been nice to have 40 qestions for the structural depth module. However, I also bought the SE1 manual from NCEES and worked those problems to help supplement my structural PM studies.

Any April exam takers, I would definately suggest working any and every problem NCEES provides that you can get your hand on. They are the closest in difficulty of any practice books I found to the actual exam.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Dec 22, 2010)

adh said:


> maximus808 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, check out the NCEES website. They posted new study material. They have separate books for each discipline, 40 morning questions and 40 afternoon questions. Wow, I wish I had these materials for the October Exam. Anyone taking the April Exam should highly consider buying all books to get a good feel for what to expect on the exam.
> ...


I just called the NCEES, they tell me all they did was change the cover and split the 2008 exam book into three volumes. "Minimal changes" were made to content.


----------



## navyasw02 (Dec 22, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Guys, check out the NCEES website. They posted new study material. They have separate books for each discipline, 40 morning questions and 40 afternoon questions. Wow, I wish I had these materials for the October Exam. Anyone taking the April Exam should highly consider buying all books to get a good feel for what to expect on the exam.


I think they just took the 2008 and split it into two books to make more $. The AM stuff is all the same regardless of discipline according to the site.


----------



## mpm1732 (Dec 23, 2010)

jlkells said:


> personally, I liked having each dicipline in the afternoon section of the 2008 NCEES book. I worked both the morning and afternoon questions for all civil diciplines and I think that helped out for the AM civil.
> On the other hand, it would have been nice to have 40 qestions for the structural depth module. However, I also bought the SE1 manual from NCEES and worked those problems to help supplement my structural PM studies.
> 
> Any April exam takers, I would definately suggest working any and every problem NCEES provides that you can get your hand on. They are the closest in difficulty of any practice books I found to the actual exam.


I second that, the NCEES practice questions were by far the closest to the actual exam. I took the OCT 2010 exam, still waiting on results...


----------



## StructuralKungFu (Dec 28, 2010)

^ agreed. NCEES practice exam was very real-test representative. Much better than "six minute" solutions of terror. Nice to see they came out with more material! Hopefully I won't have to worry about using it...


----------



## ErichB (Dec 28, 2010)

Where the hell is the Control Systems PE Practice Exam?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 29, 2010)

ErichB said:


> Where the hell is the Control Systems PE Practice Exam?



ISA Study Guide for CSE exam


----------



## ErichB (Dec 29, 2010)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> ErichB said:
> 
> 
> > Where the hell is the Control Systems PE Practice Exam?
> ...


Thanks Mike, although it would be nice if ISA could provide a hardcopy to sell.


----------



## Dulai (Jan 2, 2011)

maximus808 said:


> Guys, check out the NCEES website. They posted new study material. They have separate books for each discipline, 40 morning questions and 40 afternoon questions. Wow, I wish I had these materials for the October Exam. Anyone taking the April Exam should highly consider buying all books to get a good feel for what to expect on the exam.


Does anyone has used material for sale? I plan on taking the PE Electrical (Power) exams in October 2011. Please let me know the prices(s) if you have any book you want to sell.

Thanks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Dulai said:


> Does anyone has used material for sale? I plan on taking the PE Electrical (Power) exams in October 2011. Please let me know the prices(s) if you have any book you want to sell.Thanks


I have an extra NCEES sample exam questions booklet (EE Power) for sale. Got an extra one when I enrolled in the GA Tech review course. It's basically brand new and untouched. Let me know if anyone is interested


----------



## Callan74 (Jan 27, 2011)

Honestly I like the new exam material...the solutions at the end of the book actually give the references where the formulas/answers are from. So far they have been a few different references than NCEES recommends for Construction Management. I just wish they had different AM questions for each Civil module..because I would have bought at least 3 of the tests.

C


----------

